# Planer 13" or 12.5"?



## vursenbach (Apr 11, 2012)

I'm looking at getting a thickness planer. I was talking with my father to day to wish him a happy Father's Day and we started talking about planers. He said that he has a Delta 13" and is happy with it. I'm looking at the DeWalt due to price; however, I don't know if I want the 13" or the 12.5". Honestly, what is the big difference of .5"? Is it worth the extra $200 for the 13"?

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

There are a ton of similar posts on here so I'd recommend doing a quick search. I have the DW735 (13") one & I've been told its a lot better than the DW734 (12.5"). I think HD actually sells the smaller one for about $360. 

When I bought my planer last year, it was a tough call between the newer DeWalt and the Rigid. I ended up with an AWESOME deal on the DeWalt, which is the only reason I bought it. Otherwise I would have gotten the Rigid with the lifetime warranty. The newer DeWalt narrowly beat out the Rigid in magazine reviews & is $200 more. 

That being said, I'm very happy with my DeWalt with the limited use that I've put it through. 

Anyways, just my opinions...


----------



## CGull (Jun 14, 2013)

Burb said:


> There are a ton of similar posts on here so I'd recommend doing a quick search. I have the DW735 (13") one & I've been told its a lot better than the DW734 (12.5"). I think HD actually sells the smaller one for about $360.
> 
> When I bought my planer last year, it was a tough call between the newer DeWalt and the Rigid. I ended up with an AWESOME deal on the DeWalt, which is the only reason I bought it. Otherwise I would have gotten the Rigid with the lifetime warranty. The newer DeWalt narrowly beat out the Rigid in magazine reviews & is $200 more.
> 
> ...


Which magazine had a review on the Rigid planer? I'm in the market for a planer and the Rigid planer is tempting with the lifetime warranty.


----------



## amalina (Apr 1, 2013)

*Dewalt 13"*

I bought the Dewalt 13" and it has been fabulous. I have planned some hard maple 12.5 wide, wow. I may upgrade the knives to carbide or helical head.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I love the dw735....it's been a workhorse for me and done a suburb job on everything I've thrown at it


----------



## vursenbach (Apr 11, 2012)

I love the DeWalt products. Every DeWalt tool I own has never failed me and I've only been happy with the performance. I know if I get the 13" DW735 or DW735X I will be just as happy as everyone here is with theirs; however, my real question was about a .5" difference and why I should spend an extra $200 for the larger planer. From what I have read, they appear to have the same HP and both have three blades in contrast to other planers that only have two. The physical appearances are different but when reading the information on both, both planers appear almost exactly the same with the exception on the blade length, weight (only 12ld difference) and max speed. Again, is it worth $600 for DW735 or $550 for DW735X apposed $400 for the DW734? My issue is the price difference for and increase of .5" in the blade not the quality. I want to save as much cash as possible.

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

I wouldn't base my selection of a planer on that 1/2" difference. Price, quality, features, reviews, etc. are important but that 1/2" difference in width means next to nothing.

For what it's worth, I have a DeWalt 733 (the earlier 2-blade sister to the 734) and am very happy with its reliability and quality of its cut.

Bill


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

To me, the 1/2 inch is not going to matter. If you were talking 12 inchs verses 15, then I would go for the 15 inch. I have an old 12 inch Dewalt planner and I have put it through HECK!! It keeps right on PLANNING!


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

How often are you going to plane something 12" wide? If you are actually doing 12" wide planning, I want to know where you're buying your wood!

I have access to a 24" Oliver planer. I think that the widest I've ever planed was 8".


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

I'd go as wide as you can. That 1/2" just may save your butt at some point in the future. I have a rigid 13" planer that is not bad. Looking to upgrade to a 15 or 20" planer soon. 
I have maxed out its cut capacity quite frequently.


----------



## Bastien (Apr 3, 2013)

I'm getting a 735 today. I'm going with it over the 735x because of the RPM. I have to believe it will cut better and last longer with double the speed. As for the size, I'd agree that you likely won't use the full capacity, but I doubt the extra half inch is putting the price that high. You usually get what you pay for, though I do realize you're sometimes paying for a name.

One of my favorite quotes, "the bitterness of poor quality lasts far longer than the sweetness of a good price."


----------



## Joeb41 (Jun 23, 2012)

Bastien said:


> I'm getting a 735 today. I'm going with it over the 735x because of the RPM. I have to believe it will cut better and last longer with double the speed. As for the size, I'd agree that you likely won't use the full capacity, but I doubt the extra half inch is putting the price that high. You usually get what you pay for, though I do realize you're sometimes paying for a name.
> 
> The 735 X is the same planer, same rpm. With the X you get an extra set of knives and the in and outfeed tables. A good choice if you can swing the extra bucks.
> 
> DEWALT DW735X 13" Two-Speed Planer Package - Amazon.com


----------



## Bastien (Apr 3, 2013)

Now I'm confused. The original description I read said 10,000 RPM, but I see that's the cutter head speed. Home Depot sells the 735x for $50 less than the 735, and it has the tables and extra blades. There has to be a catch, right?


----------



## Steven W. (Dec 27, 2012)

Bastien said:


> Now I'm confused. The original description I read said 10,000 RPM, but I see that's the cutter head speed. Home Depot sells the 735x for $50 less than the 735, and it has the tables and extra blades. There has to be a catch, right?


I ordered my 735x and got it last week from homedepot.com. I thought it had to be a catch as well but it's the same unit everyone else was/is selling for $650. Online there was an extra $25 off last week with free shipping...not sure if that's still an option but it was shipped to my front door for $570.

I can't tell you how I like it yet but am sure ready to put some wood through it later today.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

735 and 735x are indeed the same unit, just with in and outfeed tables already included. Check amazon too, they had a great price for a while.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Bastien said:


> Now I'm confused. The original description I read said 10,000 RPM, but I see that's the cutter head speed. Home Depot sells the 735x for $50 less than the 735, and it has the tables and extra blades. There has to be a catch, right?


I do not think it is a catch, more how DeWalt are promoting the X model.

It is the same planer. Do not look at motor speeds, look at the cuts per in (cpi). Both have 96 / 176 cpi.

If you go for this machine, you will need the infeed/outfeed table to attempt to minimize snipe.

I bought this package. I am one of a number of owners who are not able to eliminate snipe with this machine. Apart from the snipe this works well. DeWalt blades may dull fast.

The plane is heavy and LOUD.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

The x model comes with the tables, and for all the bad things said about these knives, I've run a few hundred feet of oak, hard and soft maple through mine and I'm on the original set and side of knives.


----------



## Julie Mor (Feb 10, 2013)

I have a Delta 12-1/2" planer that I bought over 15 years ago (maybe 20). I had to replace the infeed roller recently but, outside of knives, that's the only repair I've ever had to make. 

As for the 12-1/2" width, once I had a glue-up that took up the full width and I sent it through, I could hear the motor bog down. And it affected the results. I don't think these portable planers are really ready for prime time. IMO, they should be seen as maybe up to 8" planers for normal use. Usually, when you get wide boards you'll want to rip them and glue them up to make them more stable anyway so 12-1/2" or 13" really doesn't matter.

I've put all different kinds of hardwood through my planer. With certain woods you'll get chip out. From what I've read, the helical cutters reduce or eliminate this. So that would certainly be a feature that would increase the appeal of a planer, to me. But in the portables, I think only Steel City makes one. (Amazon sells it for $488.) If you work with figured or otherwise difficult woods, that might be worth looking into.

On the straight knife planer, my experience has been if the knives are really sharp you'll get a pretty clean cut. But once they begin to dull the results get worse, the planer begins to bog down, the infeed roller becomes strained. Mine are fairly cheap and easy to replace. But one nick, and you have to replace (or flip) the whole blade. The helical heads have a lot of four-sided cutters that can easily be rotated if one gets chipped.


----------



## Paarker (Mar 20, 2013)

vursenbach said:


> I love the DeWalt products. Every DeWalt tool I own has never failed me and I've only been happy with the performance. I know if I get the 13" DW735 or DW735X I will be just as happy as everyone here is with theirs; however, my real question was about a .5" difference and why I should spend an extra $200 for the larger planer. From what I have read, they appear to have the same HP and both have three blades in contrast to other planers that only have two. The physical appearances are different but when reading the information on both, both planers appear almost exactly the same with the exception on the blade length, weight (only 12ld difference) and max speed. Again, is it worth $600 for DW735 or $550 for DW735X apposed $400 for the DW734? My issue is the price difference for and increase of .5" in the blade not the quality. I want to save as much cash as possible.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


I owned both the 734 and the 735 the reason I got rid of the 734 was the great deal I got on the 735. There is more then just a half inch difference between the too. The 735 is more robust it also has a built in cutter head lock. The 734's cutter head lock needs to be manual moved not built in like the 735. It might not seem like a lot but when you compare the two side by side you'll see why the price difference.


----------



## Joeb41 (Jun 23, 2012)

Steven W. said:


> I ordered my 735x and got it last week from homedepot.com. I thought it had to be a catch as well but it's the same unit everyone else was/is selling for $650. Online there was an extra $25 off last week with free shipping...not sure if that's still an option but it was shipped to my front door for $570.
> 
> I can't tell you how I like it yet but am sure ready to put some wood through it later today.


That is a great buy for anyone looking. I have had mine since '07 and am totally happy with it. I don't plane a lot but when I do it is red oak or maple and I just recently changed the knives. I used the honing jig from Infinity occasionally to keep them sharp.


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

I bought the DW735X from Rockler last year, I got almost this eaxact deal, but I was able to get free shipping also. If you could use the palm router, this may be the best option for you.

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=30949&site=ROCKLER




Dave Paine said:


> I am one of a number of owners who are not able to eliminate snipe with this machine. Apart from the snipe this works well.


I still have some snipe as well, but I'm learning to live with it. If I plane shorter boards its not so bad.


----------



## Nate1778 (Mar 10, 2008)

I have a 735 and love it. One thing to consider though is cost of blade replacement as well as the ability to re-sharpen. Unfortunately the blades for a 735 are fairly expensive and unable to be re-sharpened. You could buy carbon blades but the price gets very expensive. They also make a helix head for it but your going to double the cost of the planer. At that point it may be cheaper to by a Grizzly. 

Like I said, I love my 735, I just hate buying blades for it, specially when they sit next to the Delta blades for half the cost.


----------



## vursenbach (Apr 11, 2012)

Okay, I found a DW735R in my price range. I know it is reconditioned. That is my only concern. So, would any of you be willing to buy a reconditioned planer?

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I've got a bunch of reconditioned dewalt tools, and most of them I'm convinced were brand new and just packaged as reconditioned they were so clean internally. I'd have no complaints about that.


----------



## Julie Mor (Feb 10, 2013)

In my experience, most reconditioned tools are good as new, with whatever flaw they had that prompted the return fixed. I have a Bosch SCMS that I bought reconditioned almost 20 years ago and I've never had a problem with it.


----------



## Itchytoe (Dec 17, 2011)

It has been my experience that reconditioned just means that someone else found out that there was something wrong, so it was sent back to the factory where it was repaired, run through all of the quality control checks again, then repackaged and marked "Reconditioned" and then sold cheaper than every other tool that came out of the factory that day. Basically, all the bugs have been found so you get a bug free tool that's been double checked, twice, and you get it cheaper than a new one. It's a win-win in my book.

In fact, I just purchased a reconditioned laptop from HP because I needed a new one and every other laptop had windows 8 on it. Mine has windows 7. I was very happy to find a "new" one with 7 that was cheaper than every other one with 8. That reconditioned tag saved me money and ensured that my laptop was as good as new. (Yes, I know windows sucks, but 7 sucks less than 8 and I need windows for a few work programs.)


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

There are basically three kinds of "Reconditioned" tools.

1 ~ Sold new, problem found and returned. The repair depot fixes aligns, tweaks and sets the tool per specifications. Usually better than new. Usually new blades are installed.

2 ~ Sold new, used on one job and returned to the retailer. Almost always passes through the repair depot as with 1 above.

3 ~ Sold new, taken home, unpacked and powered up once. SWMBO hears the noise and comes out to the shop to investigate. SWMBO blows a gasket and the woodworker is given the option of returning the machine or moving into the shop as a place of residence. The machine is packed up, returned to the retail store and passed through the repair depot. The repair depot doesn't have to do anything except repack the machine. 

There is not much difference in the three machines. In cases 1 or 2, how many hours could possibly be on the machine in that time? The guy that could put 300+ hours on the machine in a couple of weeks is not going to do the buy and return. He's a legitimate business. The machine that failed probably did so during the first week and not many hours. 

There is one other thing to think about when buying a reconditioned machine and that is who is selling? If the seller is a BORG or something official with the manufacturer then the machine is legitimately reconditioned. If the seller is not "An Authorized" dealer, it is a crap shoot. There are just so many things that you don't know.

So the question is, "Are reconditioned machines a good deal and a safe buy?" The answer is, "From an authorized dealer, absolutely."


----------



## vursenbach (Apr 11, 2012)

By the time I got back to the Internet, the reconditioned DW735R was taken and I could find another in that price; therefore, I had to go with the DW734 due to cost. I ordered it a couple of days ago and should be here on Friday. As my first table top planer, I hope it will be okay. If I need large items planed, I can still bring them to the school as I have done in the past or plane them by hand the old fashioned way, you know, the cool way that takes time and muscle. I'm just getting old for the old way.

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

The 734 is still a great planer It would be my second choice.


----------



## Anguspapa (May 4, 2013)

I too am looking at the DeWalt planers. I would like to hear where you found yours and what you think of the Dw734? Hope it is what you're looking for.


----------



## BigBadBuford (Jan 13, 2012)

I have the DW735X and its a very nice machine. I was worried about the reviews regarding the short life of the knives, but I've run a good deal of white oak and hard maple through mine and they are still like new.

If you are looking to get one and are anywhere near a Grizzly store wait for the tent sale! I bought mine on amazon.. Paid $539 which was the best deal I could find at the time. Went to the tent sale a few weeks later and it was $500 with a free mobile cart. This year it was $500 with a free compact router I believe. Their deals on other Dewalt tools were similarly as amazing as well... Definitely worth the wait if you don't need it ASAP.


----------



## vursenbach (Apr 11, 2012)

My problem was the cost. My budget only allowed me to spend a little over $400. I wanted the DW735 and had seen one that was under $400 that was reconditioned. Great! However, I didn't get it in time and lost my opportunity. All the reconditioned DW735 that I can now find are around $500. Too much for me. I had to go with another but still felt I wanted to stick with DeWalt so got the DW734. It should come on Friday, I hope. It's hard to tell when things actually will get here since I live way out in the country. I'll let everyone know how I like it.

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## Anguspapa (May 4, 2013)

vursenbach said:


> My problem was the cost. My budget only allowed me to spend a little over $400. I wanted the DW735 and had seen one that was under $400 that was reconditioned. Great! However, I didn't get it in time and lost my opportunity. All the reconditioned DW735 that I can now find are around $500. Too much for me. I had to go with another but still felt I wanted to stick with DeWalt so got the DW734.


I'm in the same boat. I'll be saving for a while to get my planer. I have seen them on Amazon for $367.00. I'm a prime member so I would get it in 2 days, $0.00 shipping and handling, but live in CA, so I get hit with 8.5% sales tax.


----------



## JerryBurks (Apr 10, 2013)

Have a look around at the Home Depot stores for display models. I found a dusty 13" Ridgid, unused but lacking the motor brushes and switch safety key (somebody must have used that store as spare parts supply) and no box or manual. After some haggling with the manager I got it for $160 with full warranty and spent another $20 for the missing parts. Older model but with 3-knife head and extremely solid. I have a hard time to lug it around by myself. I don't use it very often but it works very well. I probably would not have bought a planer but could not resist the opportunity. Actually I had originally planned to use the parts to build a jointer but I think it is much more useful the way it is.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Check sears stores too...I got my 735 for right around 225 on clearance.


----------



## Nate1778 (Mar 10, 2008)

Bought my 735 on Craigslist from a gentleman whom had made some bad life/relationship decisions and needed to liquidate fast. Planer, blades, stand in/outfeed table for $250.


Ahh, Adultery, creating awesome deals on Craigslist since 2000.....:blink:


----------



## Wizard1500 (Jul 12, 2009)

vursenbach said:


> My problem was the cost. My budget only allowed me to spend a little over $400. I wanted the DW735 and had seen one that was under $400 that was reconditioned. Great! However, I didn't get it in time and lost my opportunity. All the reconditioned DW735 that I can now find are around $500. Too much for me. I had to go with another but still felt I wanted to stick with DeWalt so got the DW734. It should come on Friday, I hope. It's hard to tell when things actually will get here since I live way out in the country. I'll let everyone know how I like it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


I've had the 734 for a couple of years....I am very pleased with it.....


----------



## vursenbach (Apr 11, 2012)

Here it is. I got it back a few weeks ago but I've been on vacation and just posting from hundreds of miles from home. I'm still hundreds of miles away. However, here is a photo. I do like it. 

I also didn't post a photo because it is sitting on my bench that I'm building but not finished. I wanted to wait until I was finished with my bench before I post photos. Oh we'll. So, photo of planer and unfinished bench. I will post photos of the bench when it is finished in its own thread.

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## Seger (Apr 16, 2018)

Hello, I have a Craftsman Model 351.233831 Planer/molder and I need knives. Would a Dewalt 12.5 knife set work in the Craftsman planer.


----------

